# photos



## aramco (15 Jan 2018)

hi can someone please explain to me how to up load a memory stick with pictures on to this site as I am having a evils own job trying to do it myself.

thanks 
John


pain is the best attention getter


----------



## nev (15 Jan 2018)

picture-posting-guide-t63716.html

Picture posting guide at the top of each forum page.


----------



## aramco (15 Jan 2018)

I think I might have got this right hope so

Recently I have been doing quite a few of Charles Dearings designs tiger, cat welcome ,horse,unicorn, pit bull - from pinterest -and elephant but this is the first time I have done one of his more intricate designs it is called deer in the forest and this is my version of it ,there are mistakes but one would have to know the pattern to find them hope this lays to rest the idea if mistakes are made the pattern is ruined any way " if one has not made mistakes then one has not done anything ".

I am trying different settings to get the right one for the best picture please be patient with me

I have found all I need to resize etc and the best size for me is 800 x 600 
thanks again

John

pain is the best attention getter

2


----------



## Silversam (17 Jan 2018)

Great work John. The deer looks very intricate. Excellent.


----------



## aramco (17 Jan 2018)

I thank you Silversam took a few hours but worth when finished 

thank s
John

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## AES (17 Jan 2018)

IMO they all look good Aramco, but my wife's girlfriend would "go a bundle" on that cat especially!

Well done Sir.

AES


----------



## aramco (17 Jan 2018)

thank you AES its a Charles Dearing pattern and surprisingly not hard to do that was my first go at stack cutting as well both turned out ok.

thanks again
John

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Claymore (17 Jan 2018)

......


----------



## aramco (17 Jan 2018)

thanks Brian I feel at the moment I am better at the plaques than intarsia ,but, will not give up I have the Clydesdale and foal almost ready no harness and in black and white and green around their feet probably another week to get it finished - maybe -if I do not get waylaid doing something else like tiding my shop " ugh " or finish revamping the bench arrangements.

Sounds like you have the good life with deer etc will wait to see the photos , have you got much snow up your way w have had 4 inches and the village was cut off over night but all back to normal today and the snow is melting fast thank goodness ok on christmas cards.

John

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## AES (17 Jan 2018)

Just as a matter of interest aramco, where is newcastleton please?

Have heard on the beeb of bad weather in UK, especially SW Scotland it seems. just FYI, here (NW) we've had really weird weather so far this winter - a couple of heavy snow falls which were washed away by heavy rain in less than 24 hours, and loads of high winds. Since Nov we've had very few frosts at all - less than half a doz I guess. Tonight for example we expect 2 deg (+) but tomorrow 11 (+) accompanied by high winds (again) and rain (yet again).

Normally by now we'd have had about 6 to 13 inches of snowing lying for at least a couple of weeks - our Christmas was a wet/dirty brown colour!

Global something, but not sure the 2nd word should be warming!

AES (nothing whatever to do with scrolling, sorry).


----------



## aramco (17 Jan 2018)

hi Newcastleton is the most remote village in the uk it is 20+miles away from any major town ,we are 25 miles north of Carlisle 20+ miles south of Hawick, off the a7 coming north at canonbie and it is 11 miles further north on the B road.

We have had 4 inches of snow now rapidly going and not sure if there is more forecast over night it is still on the + side ,we where briefly cut off over night and my wife has been down to Carlise today an the road is clear ,thanks to the tireless work of the gritters and snow ploughs. Will mot be in the garage tonight working as I have still some scroll saw work to catch up on gluing etc .

John

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## aramco (17 Jan 2018)

[]


here is some of my earlier work not so good as I wa just starting off in intarsia and plaques the bowl is an Alex fox's free pattern 

thants all for now

John

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## AES (17 Jan 2018)

I'm very impressed with the bowl. I want to do one of those ("one of these fine wet days")!

Thanks for showing

AES

(P.S. I was born in Kent. I learnt at a young age that everything in UK that's North of Watford just doesn't exist. The maps a complete blank above there!)  

AES


----------



## aramco (18 Jan 2018)

hi AES I once worked on the isle of grain power station in the 70s you lived anywhere near there ??.

John

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## AES (18 Jan 2018)

Hi Aramco (John).

Yeah, quite near. I was born in Dartford (where the big bridge goes over & the tunnels go under the Thames to "join up" the 2 parts of the M25), but by age 11 I was moving around in Kent (Medway towns & then Isle of Thanet). But in 1961 I left the area completely to join the RAF. That was in 1961! (Yeah, OK, keep yer comments to yerself)  Since then I've lived in various countries and was finally no longer a UK resident in the late '70s/early '80s. Swiss resident since 1990 (my wife is Swiss & I got a job with the then national airline Swissair).

How about you? With a Forum name like Aramco you must have had something to do with oil or power industry/s no?

I must say, all joking about N of Watford aside (it says "there be Dragons" on all my maps!) I don't really know the N of England above about Manchester in the West and Yorkshire (near Hull) in the East all that well at all. Never been to Carlisle, sorry. I'm actually ashamed to say I know less about some parts of the UK than I do about some other countries.

AES


----------



## aramco (18 Jan 2018)

hi AES what is your first name ?

It was in 61 that I left to join the merchant navy only lasted a year but had a good time went back in 71 to 73 then spent the rest of my working life moving about contracting, worked on all the three oil rigs for the fortes field during construction in Hartlepool where I was born ,moved about a bit after that then went to work in Algeria , Libya and then onto Saudi Arabia , where my working life got cut short at 47 due to a motor neuron problem and I have not worked since, when I left Saudi i was given 2 years to live but here I am pushing 76.

we did keep goats for long while after I came home and to this day I am convinced it was them that kept me alive I do miss them now as we had to give them up due a serious illness in their udders which was contagious and we never started again.

John

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## AES (18 Jan 2018)

Hi John,

Sorry it's Andy (the "AES" Forum name is simply my initials).

I've always worked in aviation, including short spells with the airlines in Algeria (+ their Air Force), Libya, and Saudi. 

I suffered an accident years back in the RAF (fell off an aeroplane - lucky it was standing on the ground at the time!) and slowly but surely my back and related nerves system has got worse and worse. I ended up after Swissair contracting for various banks and leasing companies but had to give up in 2014 (69 then) just before my (hopefully last) of 3 back ops. 

I don't miss all the international living and travel at all, and am happily stuck here "forever", but I DO miss the work (challenging but very interesting and enjoyable all at the same time), hence my interest in messing about in my shop.

You must have had it tough to stop working at only 47, but I guess since the no go with any more goats the scrolling helps a lot? Anyway I'm impressed with your stuff, thanks for posting.

Cheers Andy ("AES") - sorry for all the thread drift folks (these boring old farts just wittering away about bu--er all in the corner!).


----------



## aramco (18 Jan 2018)

hi Andy yes I guess I am still here moaning but enjoying myself in my shop , go on have a go at that bowl would like to see it finished.

John


pain is the best attention getter


----------



## George.. (6 Feb 2018)

Hi, I quite like the Unicorn. I’m not sure I would have the patience to do the bowl it looks very intricate. We must be in Gods little acre here in Martham in Norfolk as we are only getting little flurries of snow and that’s not settling, maybe it’s the closeness of the sea. 
George


----------

